# Ropner/s Barlby



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

BARLBY when she was built (M Ships W built 1962)by Sir Jaims Laing & Sons Ltd. in 1962,24850dwt.one of the largest general purpose bulk carrier yet built for British Owners.I think to remember she was foundered is this exactly?


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Oh yes,now remember she was on voyage from New Haven to Mizushima,loaded with 25000 tons of scrap steel.


----------



## JohnS (Apr 13, 2005)

do you know if she was she still the Agios Giorgis when she foundered??


----------



## jd0459 (May 28, 2007)

Sank 1980 Near Japan Still Agios Giorgis

John


----------

